# Help!!! what do i do?



## mac-whore (Jan 5, 2006)

okay ladies here's the situation. for the past week.. a total stranger has been banging at my door &amp; windows. i have no idea who this is or why they're doing this.. but, just yesterday they left a note at my door saying something along the lines of.. '' i'm not crazy .. just answer your door i want to get to know you ''. i called the police and they took a report but, there's not really much they can do. all of this stuff seems to happen when it gets dark.. and now night time is approaching and i'm totally terrified. what can i do to give myself some sort of peace because this is really stressful.. any ideas?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jan 5, 2006)

holy shit girl,i feel for you.do you have any brothers or any male friends that can spend the night there.this way whenever this wack job knocks on your door,the guy can come out and let him know you are not alone.as soon as your hear something you should call the police and alert them so maybe they can find this guy!!


----------



## mintesa (Jan 5, 2006)

do you live alone? if not, then be next to the person you live with for most of the time.

otherwise:

let a friend stay over

sleep over somewhere else

be pepperspray ready (you can search online for recipes to make it yourself )

have the phone beside you all the time

dont entertain the person at all costs (i dont know girls, would it be a good idea to shout at this person? tell him to *iss off?)

bar the entrance door somehow

do you live in the ground floor, an apartment with accessable windows? or upper?


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 5, 2006)

*Ew. I'd leave a note taped to my door, reading: *

*"To the person that is knocking on my doors and windows: I do not wish to meet you and there is nothing in your power to make me change my mind. Please leave me alone. Your constant harrassment only increases my dislike and anger towards you. BTW: your harrassment to date is only known between you and I. If you decide to annoy me further, I'll be happy to surprise you at YOUR residence with a few friends + few baseball bats for a lively time ala Clockwork Orange. My treat."*


----------



## mintesa (Jan 5, 2006)

i totally agree, maybe you can scare him off with some guy friend?


----------



## mintesa (Jan 5, 2006)

:clap good idea


----------



## LuckyMe (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe you could have some big badass man at your place the next time and answer the door when the person knocks.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ha ,that could work:clapclockwork orange style:icon_chee


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 5, 2006)

I agree with Gwen, and that must be scary, I hope it'll be over soon!


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 5, 2006)

thanks.. u girls are great!! see, i have some places i could go but, i don't wanna run away from it cause i do have to live here afterall and i can't stay at someone elses house every night forever :icon_sad: maybe if i make it through tonight without anything happening ill slowly loose this fear.. i don't know, we'll see.. if it happens again tonight.. that will be the last straw..

and btw.. there's only me and my mother here.. and she's at work for another 3 hours so i'm by myself as of now.. and also we're on flat ground.. i wish i were upstairs somewhere..


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 5, 2006)

You know what? I think this is a better idea....

Scrawl the lyrics to "I Am The Walrus" on a dirty sheet of paper, preferrably with a bit of grease and ketchup stains or if you're really inspired prick your finger and use some blood. Maybe do a few so you can leave them on your windows, too. *He'll think you're so freakin' nuts he'll never bother you again.* :icon_wink

_I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together._

_*See how they run* like pigs from a gun, see how they fly._

_*Iâ€™m crying.*_

_Sitting on a cornflake, waiting for the van to come._

_Corporation tee-shirt, stupid bloody tuesday._

_*Man, you been a naughty boy,* you let your face grow long._

_I am the eggman, they are the eggmen._

_I am the walrus, goo goo gâ€™joob._

_Mister city policeman sitting_

_Pretty little policemen in a row._

_See how they fly like lucy in the sky,_ _*see how they run*._

_*Iâ€™m crying, Iâ€™m crying.*_

_*Iâ€™m crying, Iâ€™m crying.*_

_Yellow matter custard, dripping from a *dead dogâ€™s eye*._

_Crabalocker fishwife, pornographic priestess,_

_Boy, you been a naughty girl you let your knickers down._

_*I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.*_

_*I am the walrus, goo goo gâ€™joob.*_

_Sitting in an english garden waiting for the sun._

_If the sun donâ€™t come, you get a tan_

_From standing in the english rain._

_*I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.*_

_*I am the walrus, goo goo gâ€™joob gâ€™goo goo gâ€™joob.*_

_Expert textpert choking smokers,_

_*Donâ€™t you thing the joker laughs at you? [hoo hoo hoo hee hee hee HAAA HAAA HAAAA!!!!!]*_

_See how they smile like pigs in a sty,_

_See how they snied._

_*Iâ€™m crying.*_

_Semolina pilchard, climbing up the eiffel tower._

_Elementary penguin singing hari krishna._

_Man, you should have seen them kicking edgar allan poe!_

_*I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.*_

_*I am the walrus, *__*goo goo gâ€™joob gâ€™goo goo gâ€™joob.*_

_*Goo goo gâ€™joob gâ€™goo goo gâ€™joob gâ€™goo!!*_


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 5, 2006)

omg i feel for you, i hope he stops doing this! please keep us updated, be careful to


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 5, 2006)

HAHAHAHA omg you are too much! you and my mother think exactly alike! she said next time i go outside talk to myself and scream things randomly and maybe he'll think i'm nuts and go away.. i'm starting to think maybe that's a good idea :icon_smil


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 5, 2006)

i'll definately keep you updated. it's almost 7 so i'm doing okay. i told my friend not to come and get me.. that if someone started knocking i'd call her and she'd drive by and see who it was or what they were doing since she lives just a block away but, hopefully we don't have to go through that..


----------



## gamaki (Jan 6, 2006)

Oooooh...I feel for you! This is scary and very intrusive. I was followed home once before so I know what you are going through. I almost shit my pants I was so freakin' scared!!

I would definetely call on a big guy friend for a favor!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 6, 2006)

OMG, I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this. Be safe. I hope this idiot leaves you alone soon!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 6, 2006)

..........:clap:clap :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 6, 2006)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap Triple freakin yeah.......!!!!

Or pull a Hannilbal Lecter(sp?) on him and say.....Of course, Come In,

In fact.....You Are Just In Time....I was just going to have some FAVA BEANS!!! This particular technique has always worked for me, too. Course I am really nuts.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry always has the best ideas!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 6, 2006)

Mac-whore..all of these ladies have super ideas..I especially like Kerry's.

the only 2 cents I have to add is that while I lived alone in a house in a woodsy neighborhood in South Lake Tahoe California I was fortunate enough never to be bothered because I made my house look extremely scary and gross from the outside. It went against all of my Susie Homemaker and feminine insticts, but protecting myself came before keeping up with the Jones or winning the Good Housekeeping award.

What I don't like about this story is that this guy -if it is a guy- not only seems whacked-we've all had those-but he also seems really volatile and ANGRY.

Sane people do not "try to get to know you" by banging on your windows like a gorilla trying to scare the crap out of you. IMHO this guy not only sensing your fear, but is getting off on it. I'm no expert, but I'm not likin' this at all.

You poor thing. Take a deep breath. Is there any way, that right now, you can make sure,at least for a little while, that you are Not Alone at Night. Surround yourself with as many people as possible, a minimum one, preferably a guy. By doing this, you are Coping with your Fear. Nutsy, Obsessed, Angry people take less chances when there are more people around. This is not forever, mind you, just for a little while. You just want to show this person that you have fear, and yes, you can COPE with your fear. You can handle it. You can eliminate your fear by having other people around you. Angry, insane people are only having fun when they think you can't cope with the fear...i.e. When you are standing behind the door with a baseball bat and pepper spray screaming...Go away! Leave Me Alone! I'll call the cops!! This is all about fear. Don't you think this person knows that they are scaring the crap out of you? And probably lovin' it..the sicko?!

You are not being a Scary Cat by refusing to be alone at this time. You are acknowledging your fear, and taking control of the situation..taking back your power...by dealing with it. I would not advise anyone to try and take on this guy alone, at least for sure not at this time.. Hopefully, hopefully, when he sees that he can't control your fear reaction he will move on to another ...object of affection.

BTW: My gf who works in a Women's shelter once told me....IF YOU EVER FEEL IMMEDIATE PHYSICAL DANGER...DO NOT STAY ALONE INSIDE AND ATTEMPT TO CONTACT 911 OR THE COPS:GET TO OTHER PEOPLE ASAP..IF YOU CAN. IF YOU ARE TRAPPED INSIDE YOUR HOUSE OR APPT, LOCK YOURSELF INSIDE A ROOM WITH A WINDOW; OPEN THAT WINDOW AND START SCREAMING...HELP!!! HELP!! HELP!!! OR...FIRE!!!FIRE!!FIRE!!! ( this is illegal only in public places and does not count when trying to save your life)...DO NOT STOP SCREAMING...

She also said that as a woman you might want to identify this room beforehand and keep a whistle in it...as blowing a whistle will sometimes help.

just my 2 cents. Stay Cool and Stay Safe!

Elisabeth


----------



## redrocks (Jan 6, 2006)

WOW, That's really scary!

I agree with the calling 911 and screaming. I would also keep a camera around and take a picture of this freak the next time he bangs on the window. That way you can give it to the cops!

Be safe!!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 6, 2006)

Ah, I'm back. One more thing to add...

It would also help to watch your house from a distance, say a neighbor's house. You'll be at a better vantage point to get his license number and a physical description. Your neighbor can do it for you, too. Just get to know which neighbor is home during the evenings and get their okay first. If you're home and this guy comes around, give your neighbor a call so he/she can try and get more information on the guy for you, maybe even take pics. And of course this neighbor can help be a witness to back up your side of the story if this ever goes further with the law.

Be safe!!


----------



## kedarg (Jan 6, 2006)

Am I the only conservative here? Go to your local sporting goods store and get a gun! You do not need to announce you have it, but you also have no idea if this nut is going to break in while you are home some day. Pepper spray is all well and good, but is not guaranteed to stop an assault, a gun usually does. Also, think of installing flood lights outside your home so the person is not protected by darkness. Finally, the best suggestion is to simply get a large male friend (and his buddies) to open the door the next time this nut knocks (make sure they do not assault him though, as they could be charged) and simply hold him until the police come.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

This would scare the daylights out of me. You did the right thing alerting the police but I hate to say this, they are not always the most attentive in certain situations.

I'm assuming you have good locks on your doors and don't leave your windows open at night where ever you live. Maybe you can *take some self* *defense classes at night* after work - (that's what I do) it makes you feel more empowered &amp; in control, although if someone ever approaches you with a gun, just give them your wallet; you certainly should not try to fight them off if they have a gun.

Something my instructor taught me is that when you are home alone, you should go around your house looking for items or objects that you could use if someone were to break into your home while you are there. For example, let me be specific. Let's say you were washing the dishes and someone came in. What object do you have near the kitchen sink that you could use as a weapon? A knife block? A heavy duty frying pan that you always keep on the drainboard next to the sink? A spray bottle of bleach you could spray into someones eyes? How about recording a large dog barking and playing this while you are home for a little bit? Also, leaving lights on in different rooms will give the impression that there are several people in your home, which may scare the person off. Ask a male friend to give you a pair of their old worn out men's sneakers (the larger the better!) Leave them outside your door on the doormat. This nut will see a pair of men's sneakers and that might scare them away.

No go to the next room, your bedroom for example. Always keep your fully charged cell phone next to where you sleep in case your phone lines ever are cut or go down. Do you have a baseball bat under your bed? If not, put one there. Pepper spray in your nightstand? Put it there. Plan methods of escape and defense for every room in your home. Sounds paranoid? Perhaps...and hopefully you will never need it. But I always say, "better prepared and never need it, then not prepared"

Hope this helps &amp; good luck!


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

I saw a sign I liked

*"Forget the dog, beware of the owner!"*:icon_chee


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 6, 2006)

A friend of mine used to have a naked man that would bang on their door all the time. When they would answer it, he'd be standing there naked!! The cops couldn't catch him so they asked a few of us if we would come over and kinda be bait in a sting. (He would always come over when he knew there were lots of girls there.) Well, I never ended up participating, but a few of my friends did and they finally caught the psycho!! Thank goodness!!

I am so sorry to hear about your situation. All of the above ideas are great. I hope you're doing well hun!!


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

I hope she's okay. That's pretty scary stuff.


----------



## swibby28 (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't want to freak you out too much more than you already are, but I read a ton of stuff on freaky people and criminals and I just wanted to suggest that you borrow someone's dog or get a dog yourself. Stalkers tend to get intimidated by that stuff. The other thing that is suggested by Dr. Park Dietz, who is a forensic psychiatrist and works in the field of helping people deal with stalkers, is that you don't react to him. When he pounds on the door, don't yell at him to go away. Don't open the door. Don't talk to him. Call the police and wait until they get there. Stalkers feed on making you feel scared. It is a power trip for them. They act like they really want to get to know you and that they "love" you or something, but it is delusional. Unfortunately, you may have to move. Look up Dr. Park Dietz and see what you can find. I think he has written a book or two as well.

Good luck, honey, I know you must be terrified. My thoughts are with you.

Sarah


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 7, 2006)

girls thanks for all of your support!! this has been a really rough time for me.. i've been scared to death 24/7..

i believe i found out who the creep is. a new lady moved in 4 days ago.. last night around 10:00pm someone was screaming outside frantically '' help me.. help me ''..non stop for a while.. so everyone called the police.. turned out to be this lady.. by talking to them i found out that she was banging at a few other peoples doors but they were brave enough to answer the door to find this woman begging for food.. LUCKILY the police took her to the nut house.. and she'll be there for the next 3 days.. not sure what will happen after that.. but, i feel way better knowing that it's a woman and that she's just crazy but seems to be non-voilent according to what i've heard from neighbors. my suspicions turned out to be right, i suspected it was this lady that knocked on my door a day before all of this happened that wanted to use my phone.. but again just wanted to say thank u for all the imput u guys really made me feel at ease.. thanks


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh thank God!


----------



## tann (Jan 7, 2006)

Can u borrow a dog? Tell your manager, show the report, and say it should'nt take long. Dog's work when it comes to anyone. House may stink, but protection. Also, keep a bat where only u can get it, behind the bedroom or front room door. Be safe.


----------



## tann (Jan 7, 2006)

Glad you're safe!!! (I read on further)

Tann


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 7, 2006)

LOL

_I'll be happy to surprise you at YOUR residence with a few friends + few baseball bats for a lively time _

Thats funny!


----------



## bunni (Jan 7, 2006)

omg, i am glad its just an old crazy lady, lol, better than some nut stalker.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 7, 2006)

Mac Whore....glad the whole mess worked out....so..was this the same person who was leaving notes on your door??

Anyway, thank you for sharing your scary time with us...as I learned a lot also from all the other girls/ladies/women and their posts.

Stay Totally cool

Elisabeth


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 9, 2006)

i dunno what advice 2 give, i think everyone has given all the best advice. id probably answer the door to them, im too daring although (if i dint live with my brothers) id prob hav a m8 with me if i was scared. cuz that way i could say im not interested, leave me alone i have a bf and if he didnt leave me alone my m8 who would be listenin could phone the police.

edit: i didnt read the whole thing till just and realised it was an old lady


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 9, 2006)

Whew! That was a scary one to read!!! :icon_eek: Hopefully it is just that lady. I still don't get the note though... do you think she did that too? Does it look like an older woman's handwriting?? Any other neighbors get notes? I know it's probably done &amp; over with, but I'd just double check on that note thing to be sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spazbaby (Jan 9, 2006)

My goodness, I can't imagine how terrified you were. I'm a real spook ESPECIALLY when home alone and I've been known to sleep with butcher knife under my bed if I'm alone all night. I hate to think that any woman would be put in such a situation and I'm really glad things seem to be ironed out now. Hope that lady isn't allowed to stick around!


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 9, 2006)

it's so weird because the note started off '' what's up beautyful ''..so i was almost certain that it was a guy. i still don't know FOR SURE if it was that lady but seems like ever since she was taken away everything stopped. she was being held for 3 days for observation and i think she'll be back tomorrow :icon_eek: so i'm kinda nervous but it just makes me feel better to think that it's just weird woman that knocks on alot of peoples doors asking for help..

the note was weird. whoever it was could not spell whatsoever. none of the other neighbors got a note.. i'm not sure why she keeps bothering me because from what they say she knocked one time and that was the end. maybe because im the only one that dosen't answer my door, i'm not sure..


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 9, 2006)

Glad you're okay! What a relief! Just be careful if this wack-job returns!


----------



## KittyM (Jan 9, 2006)

> :-- :-- :-- :-- :-- :-- :-- :-- :--


----------



## KittyM (Jan 9, 2006)

That is horrible Maria!!I hope he will leave you alone when he understands that you are not interested!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 9, 2006)

I am glad you are ok. I get real freaked out about that stuff too. I have had some stalker guys in my life, so even if was a lady I would be scared. I dated a guy for a weeks and ended it (this was a couple years ago, I was on a break from my bf now). Well this guy flipped, I saved the emails he was sending me b/c they were so scary, full of obscenties, threatening me, etc. I was saving it for evidence if he kept on. He knew where I lived, so I was always afraid. Then I read in the paper he stalked a girl shortly after this time, and he is in prison for 8 years for raping her. I also had a male friend who I found out had some serious mental problems, he had gotten back from Iraq, and um, was not the same guy. He was telling me how he going back to get all this money for killing Sadaam and all kinds of crap. I didnt hear from him for awhile, he called me and told me had been institutionalized. I thought he was ok now, so I still talked to him, but he called me every day for a year, I didnt answer after the second call, b/c for some reason he thought he was my boyfriend and insisted he was. He stopped calling several months ago. I was actually about to get a restraining order. My bf was afraid I was cheating on him, b/c my phone was always ringing and I was never answering it after I looked at the caller id. He understood later though.


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 15, 2006)

That man is straight nuts. What..........he thinks after all he has been doing, that that is going to make you like him? That is only going to scare you away.........because if you were to meet him, look how yall met, so creepy. Do your windows have bars on them? And, always watch your back when traveling because obviously, this dudes KNOWS you and is WATCHING you. You also need to put some weapons around the house where only you and your mom can know.........for just in case. Also, make sure your curtains are close since you are on the ground floor, because he can be watching your every move. Just be careful.


----------

